# 'Men and M.E.' survey now open (UK only)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.afme.org.uk/news.asp?newsid=191'Men and M.E.' survey now open08 February 2007If you are a man with M.E., you can now fill in our 'Men and M.E.' survey.The deadline for responses will be mid-day on Wednesday 28th February 2007.Because we have limited resources, we would ask that, if at all possible,you complete the survey onlinehttp://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=174263245267. We will, ofcourse, make paper copies available to all those who need them: pleasee-mail Chloe Stirk , or telephone0117 9301322, for a copy.Please note that this is a 'men only' survey, but there is a section wherecarers - of either gender - can add their comments too.


----------

